# Impresiones en EAGLE



## Ivan Mendoza (Nov 6, 2006)

Estado haciendo unas placas en este programa, y al momento de imprimir quería hacer varios del mismo circuito en una sola hoja de fototransferencia térmica.
Mi pregunta es hay como pasar el diseño del ruteador a otro programa como word o como hago.

gracias.


----------



## Willington (Nov 21, 2006)

Hay que tener en cuenta a la hora imprimir que salga invertido (mirror) para que la transferencia sea correcta .... 

un truco es imprimir una placa en parte superior derecha ... se imprime
luego se coloca la misma hoja en la impresora y se imprime en la parte superior izquierda y asi sucesivamente.

tambien puedes exportarlo como imagen  (file->export->image)

el problea es que se pierde la escala y la PCB resultante no cuadra con los tamaños reales .....


La licencia gratuita del EAGLE permite hacer plaquitas (10x15cm creo) como maximo

de ahi en adelante hay que comprar una licencia .... y claro hay mucha gente que 
piratean a EAGLE (creando un archivo de licencia craqueado) para hacer placas mas grades @: 

una alternativa de software libre es kicad 

http://www.lis.inpg.fr/realise_au_lis/kicad/

saludos


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 20, 2006)

Bueno, yo llevoucho tiempo trabajndo con circuitos impresos, trabajo en una mepresa diseñando pb´s, pero la mejor solución que he encontrado es instlar una impresora virtual de pdf como pdf creator, le pido a eagle que me imprima un solo diseño y por medio del copy page puedo hacer las copias que sean necesarias en una sola hoja, pero para mejorar es mejor tener el adobe acrobat y con eso la modificaiocn de documentos se hace sobr el mismo archivo pdf, asegurando la escala del diseño.


----------



## fidodido18 (Dic 20, 2006)

Si yamazaky1984 es una buena opcion la que dices la voy a practicar para aprovechar mas el acetato, porque me queda mejor que con papel propalcotex(no se si se escriba asi), en todo caso yo aplico la opcion de imprimir arriba a la derecha despues arriba en el centro y asi sucesivamente hasta llenar los espacios, pero la opcion que tu das sale todo de una y se evita cualquier error de un mal calculo.
gracias..


----------



## Gabf (Sep 14, 2007)

funciona el metodo del pdf creator? o se me "des-escala"?


----------



## eidtech (Sep 14, 2007)

Yo lo que hago es primero imprimir en una hoja el disenio final, corto el papel transferible al tamano adecuado y lo pego con cinta adhesiva, y ya solo es imprimir lo mismo otra vez...


----------

